# FreeBSD 12.1 Release Signed Checksum Signatures Good Signature but key expired.



## BS:D (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi All,

When I verify the FreeBSD 12.1 Release signed checksum signature using gpg it say good signature but the key has expired.

I tried it with - 
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.1R/CHECKSUM.SHA256-FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64.asc
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.1R/CHECKSUM.SHA512-FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64.asc

I do not really know much about PGP Is it ok to trust an expired key? if not does anyone know if other FreeBSD team members have signed a checksum for 12.1 release? or is this a known gpg issue? 

Many thanks


----------

